
Phiro is a smart robot that lets kids learn to code 5 different ways - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/phiro-is-a-smart-robot-that-lets-kids-learn-to-code-5-different-ways/
======
ansgri
"Research shows that one of the most effective ways for kids to learn problem
solving is through coding and robotics." — would be interesting to have a
source.

Overall the Lego compatibility seems to be very good idea, and though I cannot
imagine the "unplugged" programming, if they can make it understandable to
children, this is definitely the way to go. Many parents who don't understand
computers are simply afraid of them, and an unplugged Phiro is just a common
toy.

